
Rigged Justice: Weak Federal Enforcement Against US Corporate Offenders (2015) [pdf] - DrScump
http://www.warren.senate.gov/files/documents/Rigged_Justice_2016.pdf
======
Hnrobert42
I am thrilled to see this report issued by a US Senator. That it is the firdt
of a proposed annual report gives me hope.

I would like to see more than naming and shaming. Why,specifically, are OSHA
and mine safety laws weak? Which of her colleagues introduced the bills and
amendments? Why is DOJ and SEC enforcement lax in spite of their rhetoric?
Poor leadership, inadequate finding, a corruption conspiracy? Once we know the
causes, what can we do about them?

It's easy to let despair stifle action. I am grateful to Senator Warren for
not being discoraged. Now I need her to lead me, us, to the next step.

